# Leistungsmesser gesucht.



## Diddi70 (14 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde,
ich möchte gerne die Wirkleistung und Scheinleistung oder Blindleistung unserer Anlagen messen.
Es geht darum den vorgeschaltetet Transvormator auszuwählen und ich liege doch richtig, dass ich für die Bemessung mich an der Scheinleistung orientieren muss!?
Könnt ihr mir da etwas gutes, günstiges empfehlen (unter 500€)?

Nun eine wahrscheinlich dumme Frage. Wenn ich eine Drehstromzuleitung von 32A habe, bedeutet das, dass auf jedem der drei Außenleiter 32A fließen können? Oder ist das irgendwas gemitteltes?
Oder jemand fragt, wieviel Strom die Anlage verbraucht: z.B. fließen in jedem Außenleiter 3A. Sagt man dann die Anlage braucht 3A oder 9A?

Ich habe das alles vor 20 Jahren mal gelernt, aber ich war lange raus. 
Ihr glaubt gar nicht, was man alles vergessen kann.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand auf die Sprünge hilft.

Danke,
Diddi


----------



## c.wehn (14 Dezember 2009)

In einer 32A Drehstromleitung den du mit einer Drehstromlast quasi synchron belastest kann auf jedem Außenleiter 32A fließen.


Die Angabe wieviel eine "Anlage" verbraucht ist Arbeit pro Zeit....

Die Elektrische Arbeit ist Watt

Watt ist die angabe Spannung * Strom.

Die Zeit ist die Stunde.....

Also quasi W/h


----------



## Sockenralf (14 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Wenn´s auf jedem Außenleiter 3A sind, dann sagt man: "Die Anlage zieht 3A und hat eine Drehstromzuleitung" oder sowas 

PS: du hast eine fertige Anlage und willst die Leistungsaufnahme wissen?
Von welcher Größenordnung sprechen wir denn?
Hat´s in eurer Firma keine Stromzange?

Schau mal den Fluke T5-1000 an --> vielleicht reicht der ja (und man kann ihn auch für was anderes verwenden)



MfG


----------



## Diddi70 (14 Dezember 2009)

O.K., danke schon mal. 
Trotzdem eine Frage wiederhole ich nochmal: Wenn auf jedem Außenleiter 3A fließen, sagt man dann es fließt ein Strom von 3A oder 9A oder war das 3A mal Wurzel(2)?.

Dann mal was zur Anlagenmessung:
Es gibt doch bestimmt Empfehlungen oder Faustformeln, wie eine Anlage zu bemessen ist. Ich meine wenn ich bei einer Anlage mit 50 Achsen, vom "Worst Case" ausginge (der wohl nie eintritt), dass sämtliche Achsen gleichzeitig anlaufen und ihren Maximalstrom ziehen...da müsste ich ja ´nen Mordstrafo auswählen.
Wie macht man das in der Praxis?
Und es ist doch richtig die Scheinleistung und den Scheinstrom der Anlage zu nehmen, um den Trafo zu bestimmen?!

Danke,
Diddy


----------



## Sockenralf (14 Dezember 2009)

Diddi70 schrieb:


> Trotzdem eine Frage wiederhole ich nochmal: Wenn auf jedem Außenleiter 3A fließen, sagt man dann es fließt ein Strom von 3A oder 9A oder war das 3A mal Wurzel(2)?.


*ROFL*

Mal langsam:
die Wurzel2 kommen aus dem Scheitelwert-Effektivwert der Sinus-Spannung
Das was du meinst ist der Verkettungsfaktor Wurzel3 bei Drehstrom
MAN SAGT, ES FLIESST EIN STROM VON 3A (wie schon oben geschrieben)


Diddi70 schrieb:


> Dann mal was zur Anlagenmessung:
> Es gibt doch bestimmt Empfehlungen oder Faustformeln, wie eine Anlage zu bemessen ist. Ich meine wenn ich bei einer Anlage mit 50 Achsen, vom "Worst Case" ausginge (der wohl nie eintritt), dass sämtliche Achsen gleichzeitig anlaufen und ihren Maximalstrom ziehen...da müsste ich ja ´nen Mordstrafo auswählen.
> Wie macht man das in der Praxis?
> Und es ist doch richtig die Scheinleistung und den Scheinstrom der Anlage zu nehmen, um den Trafo zu bestimmen?!


Wie man das in der Praxis macht:
Der Instandhalter (ICH) guckt sich die neue Anlage an, guckt in seinen Maschinenpark, sucht eine vergleichbare Anlage und setzt sich gegen heftigsten Widerstand des Programmierers und des Konstukteurs des Lieferanten der neuen Maschine durch.
So wurde aus einem 5x35mm² ein 5x16mm² und aus 100A wurden 50A Vorsicherungen.
Die Messung nach der IBN zeigte --> war ohne Probleme machbar

Wie das aber "Fachgerecht" geht --> keine Ahnung 


MfG


----------



## marlob (14 Dezember 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Um Absicherungen, Kabel, Trafos usw. zu berechnen benutzen wir folgendes Programm
http://www.intelec.nl/nen1010.shtml

Für einen einzelnen Motor wird es sicher nicht nötig sein ;-)


----------



## Diddi70 (15 Dezember 2009)

@Sockenralf
Entschuldige die unnötige Wiederholung, aber ich hatte angefangen meine Frage zu schreiben, als Dein Beitrag noch nicht da war. Es hat sich überschnitten.

Auf eine Sache hat nun leider noch keiner geantwortet:
Reicht es sich ne Amperezange zu nehmen und die Wirkströme zu messen und darauf die Wirkleistung zu berechnen?

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Absicherung, sondern auch um Auswahl des Trafos. Dieser muss meines Wissens nach entsprechend der Scheinleistung ausgelegt werden?!

Vielen Dank schon mal,
Diddy70


----------



## Sinix (15 Dezember 2009)

Diddi70 schrieb:


> O.K., danke schon mal.
> Trotzdem eine Frage wiederhole ich nochmal: Wenn auf jedem Außenleiter 3A fließen, sagt man dann es fließt ein Strom von 3A oder 9A oder war das 3A mal Wurzel(2)?.
> 
> Dann mal was zur Anlagenmessung:
> ...



Hallo, der "Worst Case" wird meines Wissens nach mit einem so genannten Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor angenommen, d.h. es wird vor Neubau überlegt welche Antriebe in Summe gleichzeitig laufen könnten. Wenn es wirklich alle sind, dann ist es wie Du oben geschrieben hast, meist ist dies aber garnicht der Fall. Z.B. Ein Förderer zum umsetzen der Transportrichtung um 90° wird immer nur der eine oder andere Antrieb eingeschaltet sein. Danach erfolgt die Auslegung der Betriebsmittel und Leitungen. Die Eplaner benutzen dafür oft kleine Hilfen,( alte VDE292 war so ne Auslegungstabelle drin), oder Tabellenbücher helfen hier auch. Bei einem Trafo ist natürlich die Scheinleistung maßgebend und die ist S = U * I. Aber vor Neubeu kannst du nichts messen, hier musst du für jeden Antrieb die Angabe der Motorleistung nehmen und den Leistungsfaktor und dann S = P / cos phi aufsummieren.
Zum Messen an der Anlage empfehle ich ne Stromzange die den Strom TrueRMS (Effektivwert) misst. Sockenralf empfiehlt Firma Fluke, die find ich auch super.

MfG


----------



## Diddi70 (15 Dezember 2009)

O.K., vielen Dank. 
Das hilft mir schon mal ein gutes Stück weiter.

Allen noch eine schöne Woche,
Diddi


----------

